# Pics - Apr 20, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2005Apr20

Terry


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Terry, there are just no words that can sum up all you do for our feathered friends. I think I am just going to start calling you Ms Doolittle.  You are awesome


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Terry,

I second Tanya's comments.....The "Fan" family are just beautiful!

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terri, the fans _are_ truly fantastic. I love the dappled look. Don't know 
what it's called in pigeon talk, but love them.

I am curious what happened to Moonbeam and the rescued feral that required 
the amputation. Looks like the rescued feral might have navigation problems
the way the wing was, but I can't tell why from Moombeams picture. Were
these just broken wing probs?

fp


----------



## surffam (Apr 18, 2005)

*pictures*

A few have asked me to post a picture of the bird we found. How do I do that? Jacque


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi FP,

I have no way of knowing what caused the wing injuries in the pictures I posted. They both arrived in the condition seen and both were injuries that had happened at least weeks prior (if not longer). In both cases the vet recommended amputation as there was no longer a chance of repair and the droopy wings were constantly being stepped on and getting entangled in the legs/feet.

Terry


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Terry, I have a question. I hope it is not to nosy. When you have birds like the one here that there is no choice other than to amputate, does the vet charge you for this? Or because if you are a rescue, do they work with you? You do so much for so many animals and you must just have a huge vet bill if they dont work with you. I was wondering if it is like feral cats ... you know vets will fix them for free and clip their ear? Sorry if that was a nosy question. I dont mean for it to be, but I am just so curious if you have to do this all alone or if vets understand all the wonderful work you do. My hat always goes off to you. Your just so awesome


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tanya,

No, you're not being nosey .. asking about the cost of vet care is something everyone has to consider.

My own vet, who is Dr. Sam Lee, at Plaza Pet Hospital has been an absolute prince of a person for years and years. Many minor procedures are completely free, and the major ones often cost only his supplies (out of pocket expenses) .. he generously donates his skill and services. There have been complicated cases where a bird may have cost me a couple of hundred dollars with him, but the going rate for the procedure around here would have been 800-2000 with another vet .. so I think I've got a good and fair deal.

Some vets will donate 100% of their time, services, supplies, meds completely for free, but they are very few and far between.

I went to Dr. Lee about 10 days ago with a splay legged ringneck dove, a domestic duck with her left eyeball about to explode or pop out of her head, and one of my own pet cats .. all three were examined and treated including two injections, taping of the splayed leg, and three prescriptions meds to give at home .. that visit was only $125 .. anywhere else, I would have been looking at about $400 or more.

I try to compensate him by generously dropping off cookies and candy (the doc has a serious sweet tooth) and by referring everyone I can to him. Everybody that tells him that I referred them gets a really good deal. You just can't beat this guy with a stick <LOL>!

Still, I spend thousands with him every year ..

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Terry, 

Sounds like a great working relationship and wonderful association you've got going with Dr. Lee. That is a good thing as "Martha" would say. Seriously, that is really wonderful!



TAWhatley said:


> Still, I spend thousands with him every year ..
> Terry


That's still a lot of money Terry, wow! Hats off to you for all your sacrifices.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Blessings on you and your wonderful vet for all the critters you've helped! And thanks for sharing the pictures. I love your descriptions of the fantails as feather dusters with birds attached. I _knew_ my fantails reminded me of something; just couldn't think what it was, LOL!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, you should be commended for the work you do with the pigeons that come to you. They are very lucky, and your fans truly are fantastic.
I have to say the first pic entitled 'Hi Jana ... I'm a Bit Grumpy Here' is my favourite, absolutely adorable.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry,

The animals in your care are very fortunate to have someone who understands their various moods.  Wonderful name you chose for your baby fan. Fantastic is growing into a beautiful bird! 

The last time I bought seed I almost brought home a fan-mix. It was in a cage with homers and the difference in temperament was striking. The fantail was such a sweetie!


----------

